# Watch out in the woods everyone this spring



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had them bad in the lawn and garden areas this year, 4 or 5 on the dogs every time they were outside for a while, always seemed to have one on me when I was working out there. I ended up buying 40 lbs of this stuff and applying it with a push around spreader... No more ticks, fleas or ants in my yard since then.

http://www.spectracide.com/Products...e-Insect-Killer-Once-and-DoneTM-Granules.aspx


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

tsr770 said:


> I had them bad in the lawn and garden areas this year, 4 or 5 on the dogs every time they were outside for a while, always seemed to have one on me when I was working out there. I ended up buying 40 lbs of this stuff and applying it with a push around spreader... No more ticks, fleas or ants in my yard since then.
> 
> http://www.spectracide.com/Products...e-Insect-Killer-Once-and-DoneTM-Granules.aspx


Easier than that, you can get some malathion from home depot or lowes and a ortho dial n spry. Hook to the hose and spray. Safe for kids and pets to re-enter as soon as the lawn dries. Works good imo.


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

When I lived in Michigan I never had ticks on me or my dogs but here in PA there are unreal you can not even walk the dog without getting ticks on you and the dog but here is what everyone uses to stop the ticks over here. I use the tractor supply brand called multi insect killer with 2.5% permethrin but any brand with 2.5% permethrin in it will work. The mixture is 5 parts water to one part insect killer into a spray bottle shake it up well to mix. Then hang your clothes outside and lightly spray them. I let them dry a couple of hours and respray them with another light coat and dry overnight. This will last on your clothes between 6-8 weeks and you can wash the clothes without losing any effectiveness on the killing the ticks it is also harmless to you. Everyone uses this over here or you would not be able to hunt. Last year I pulled over a hundred and fifty ticks off of my pup and 25 off of myself this year using the spray on my clothes I have not had one tick on me. Tractor supply also has a spray designed for dogs which has permethrin in it which works great I have not had a tick on the dog yet when using it but when I do not spray the dog I have pulled ticks off of the dog both times. Go to the HPA (hunting PA)website and check out the threads on ticks and you will see how bad they are over here and how good this spray works.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Was in the Grayling area and took a few strolls this weekend. I have never gotten a tick on me before but they were all over me and my dogs this weekend. My dogs didn't stray far from the cabin due to quiet time but they still were all over them. 

Must be because of the early spring because this is a dry area. And it looked like it hadn't rained there for a while until Sunday morning. 

Definitely the Dog Tick illustrated here: 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/5commonticks_282020_7.pdf

I've never used any flea or tick treatment because I use cedar bedding for my dogs, but it looks like that doesn't work anymore.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Pulled off and torched with lighter a few that were discovered crawling on me after/while turkey hunting this past weekend. This was on Ottawa County Open Space land in West Olive Twp.


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

rzdrmh said:


> good luck with that - we've kept chickens for years, and let them free range, but not this time of year. they will destroy a garden in short order, and don't plan on any mulch staying still very long.
> 
> of course, if this doesn't bother you, then have at it - i would recommend that everyone have chickens - easy to raise and not much work for organic meat and eggs.. just the free ranging aspect can make a mess..


:lol:...i agree,my brother has chickens and his wife hates them,because they destroy the mulch in the flower beds


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 31, 2012)

BushHippie said:


> The little bloodsuckers are horrible down here in S.W.MI. this year! I went out shroomin 2 days in a row and found six of the buggers creepin around on me. One of them was detected crawling down my arm while trying to drive at 55mph.:yikes: Since then I have found 3 more. Even neighbors are getting them just from being out in their yards and we dont live in a wild area, its more of a short mowed grass suburb. Last fall my uncle and I scored on bucks the same day. The two bucks spent the night in the back of a pickup truck before going to the butcher the next morning. As the bodies cooled about thirty ticks abandoned ship and were found fat and bloated in the truckbed. The numbers of both wood and deer ticks is way out of control down here IMO.


Yep, just got done mowing and weed whacking, sure enough I had a tick on my neck. Lil bastards, he didnt want to come out.


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

every year before turkey hunting i spray all my hunting clothings with sawyer permethrin clothing and gear spray,you dont spray it on you just your clothing ,you can get it at cabelas and dicks sporting goods ,stuff works great never found any ticks on me after useing this stuff,i also use my thermacell in the woods


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Went for a walk this evening in the PRC. A total of maybe two hours on foot and between three of us came out with between 35 and 40 ticks. 

The most I've ever had on me at once was five until tonight. I counted pulling off 16 ticks on me when we finished. I threw some out the window that I didn't remember counting. 

I don't think the girlfriend will go on many more walks with me for a few months. Worst I've ever seen it.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got home from fishing and discovered one in my hair. I am unsure if it bit me or not. :sad:


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

All of the posters that ave had massive amounts of ticks on you..
The areas that you were in, were they loaded with small game or smaller critters. We usualy find a higher percentage of tick activity in areas loaded with rabbits, opposums, *****, woodchucks, and even squirrels.
Seems to me the more small critters around....more ticks.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I just got home from fishing and discovered one in my hair. I am unsure if it bit me or not. :sad:


If it bit you it would be imbedded into your skin...


Get'nLucky said:


> All of the posters that ave had massive amounts of ticks on you..
> The areas that you were in, were they loaded with small game or smaller critters. We usualy find a higher percentage of tick activity in areas loaded with rabbits, opposums, *****, woodchucks, and even squirrels.
> Seems to me the more small critters around....more ticks.


yes just stay in the concrete jungle and you will be fine...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Get'nLucky said:


> All of the posters that ave had massive amounts of ticks on you..
> The areas that you were in, were they loaded with small game or smaller critters. We usualy find a higher percentage of tick activity in areas loaded with rabbits, opposums, *****, woodchucks, and even squirrels.
> Seems to me the more small critters around....more ticks.


Small & BIG critters.....used to get literally 10-20 crawling on me at once if I were walking in cow/horse pastures in Arkansas & Missouri. I have seen them hanging off of cows after feeding for a couple of days; the abdomen would swell from 1/8" diameter to over the size of a dime (over 1/2" dia) and turn from brown to a blue-ish purple, filled with blood. Their skin is very tough, which is why we usually killed them by pulling them, dropping it into a glass ashtray, and then burning it with a Bic lighter, one after another, after another.......got chiggers real bad down there (in the South) and, yeah down _*there*_ too (in my nether regions)...not cool at all:yikes:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

DIYsportsman said:


> If it bit you it would be imbedded into your skin...
> 
> 
> yes just stay in the concrete jungle and you will be fine...
> ...


I dont think it got me thank god, definatly a tick though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

